
The Recovering Programmer - 10ren
http://prog21.dadgum.com/56.html
======
moron4hire
Wow, you just described my very same path into programming, albeit it appears
mine was 15 - 20 years after yours. Could you talk a little more about your
"fix" for this issue? Was it more of just an epiphany that helped you deal
with work related stress?

I'm afraid that I can't have the quality of home life that I want if I ditch
on my programming career, but I'll never have the quality of career life that
I want if I don't. I love programming, but not when it's retardo CRUD sites.

~~~
noss
You have arrived at the right site. Though, there used to be many articles
posted here to motivate people to break away from golden handcuffs. I suggest
you try to find a way to cut down on working hours that works financially for
you, to kick-start some side-business of your own.

Make something that you will keep and own. Preferably something you can get a
passive income from. Experience a warm fuzzy feeling when you realize that you
are actually doing profitable stuff without being at a big slow company with
meetings and otherwise uncreative work culture.

This side-business phase is where I am at. I can attest to a different mood
about salary slavery after getting to it. I know I'll never become rich on a
salary. I need work to be more than a trade of hours of my life for money.
While I am at work I need to learn new things. While I am at work I need to
take the responsibility myself for making my future workdays less painful
since I'll hang around for an unknown time.

The consequences of feeling I can give my workplace the finger and work full-
time on my project to make it on my own, is that at work I automate the
tedious tasks, I take a more active role in improving business processes that
I see quality flaws in. I put in the extra effort to streamline things so that
my coming workdays can be spent on things I don't feel is beneath me.

So who knows, maybe this will work out with me getting a better work career
even if my side-project doesn't work out, that it was just a catalyst for me
to realize I'm responsible for my own work situation not sucking. I hope my
projects do work out though. :)

------
arvinjoar
Wow, I never thought of it that way. Maybe we need to look more to our
artistic side and less to our technical side? I started programming because I
was interested in creating a text-based game that was going to be more fun to
play than the one I was already playing, at first, it was an artistic drive
that got me to do it. But the technical aspects soon took over as I learned
more about programming and as the problem solving got more interesting. I
really need to go back and find that artistic drive.

------
houseabsolute
I would love to see the source code of the site.

